# Me again Lol.... Regarding exercises to help conception



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Does anybody know of any good exercises that help with concieving, nothing to strenuous Lol as dont like exercise Lol...

been told there are some out there but unsure what


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sex !!!

well its good exercise and certainly to best for conception


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol, thats classic Kara.......


----------

